# Help needed with algae problem please.



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

it's 17 days since my tank was set up. the water volume is around 150l. i have been doing 50% water changes twice a week and dosing 30 drops of PhytonGit after every water change. every day i have been dosing 7ml of BrightyK and 15 drops of GreenBacter. (for more specs please see my signature)around 7 days ago this light brown stuff started to appear on the glosso and hydrocotyles only. i am attaching some pictures of it below. Does anyone know what it is and what can i do to fight it please? your help would be much appreciated.

































here is a picture of the whole tank:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would say that is brown algae (diatoms) which will go away in time. It is common in newly set up tanks. 

Nice looking tank by the way.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

thank you Trena. do i do anything to it or do i just wait for it to go?


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

It looks like I see some Cladophora in there also when I blow up the picture.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

SUBORPHAN said:


> thank you Trena. do i do anything to it or do i just wait for it to go?


Just wait... If you want to take the time, you can wipe it off the plants. Other wise just leave it alone, it will eventually go away on its own.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

snowhillbilly said:


> It looks like I see some Cladophora in there also when I blow up the picture.


it is quite probable. i havent got a clue what cladophora looks like so i wont be able to spot it.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

trenac said:


> Just wait... If you want to take the time, you can wipe it off the plants. Other wise just leave it alone, it will eventually go away on its own.


i have tried a couple of times to wipe it off but it is impossible because the slightest touch and the glosso uproots. and also the more i get off the more it grows i will leave it a lone and see what happens. the good thing is that it doesnt seem to affect the growth of glosso.


----------

